# Sink Covers For 29fbhs



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

I think we got screwed







when we bought our new 29fbhs. We only have one sink cover(on the left side) But it looks like it's for a sightly different sink....ie it does not fit right & does not 100% follow the contour of the sink. How bout yours...do you have only one for the left side or do you have one for both sides of your sink? & how do yours fit? I have some friends who just bought a keystone challenger & they have both & they fit fine.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

First I would say that you are miles away from being screwed if the sink cover does not fit perfectly.

If it doesn't fit just notify your dealer. Honestly, we have never used our sink cover. Outbacks have good counter space already, and if you purchase a stove top cover (like we intend to) you are really set on counter space. Without the sink cover, your sink is kept open for hand-washing and quick rinsing of glasses.

Randy


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

Mine only came with one for the left (larger) sink also. It does not fit very good either, but all that I have seen were the same. We use it all the time, just put dirty dishes in the sink and cover up until the once a day dish washing.
BTW, I have a Dark Green D'Max also.
Bob


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ditto, one cover and it needs to be reroutered to fit better. But, I do not use it so..........


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Same here...one on the left...unless you stow it somewhere, it is always on the floor when traveling.

Steve


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Left side cover only and it fits fine. We use it all the time.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Left side cover only, it fits so-so... We use it once in a while.

Dreamtimers


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I think it is a 5 problem -- they don't fit.


----------



## RAK (Aug 11, 2005)

Dark Green Dmax said:


> I think we got screwed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only one cover and fits ok.
RAK


----------



## Jay8256 (May 27, 2005)

Only received one cover... Made cover for stove with a formica top to give more usualble counter top space, plus it doubles as a movable work space/cutting board as it can be moved to the table, triples as a way to carry snacks and stuff out side to the picnic table.....
Brother in Law took a router and sander to his...fits perfect now, but he is a little anal retentive.......
Jim


----------

